# Honored to be a hutchbook specialist!



## epackage (Jun 9, 2013)

I want to thank Ron Fowler for making me a listed specialist on hutchbook.com for all my efforts and research on Paterson hutches, I am honored to be in the company of the people he has added long before me, here's what he has to say about having two hutch experts from one town...

*Jim Eifler, the newest HBCA member, has joined Tom Leavy as a designated Hutchinson Specialist for Paterson, New Jersey.  Why have two Hutchinson specialists for Paterson? How about because we have identified 149 different Paterson Hutchinsons!  That total exceeds the number identified for 24 entire states, each individual territory and country, and all of the Canadian provinces except Ontario!  Chicago, Pittsburgh, and Philadelphia are the only cities with more Hutchinsons than Paterson.*

 Here is the writeup on hutchbook...

 http://hutchbook.com/Collector%20Profile%20-%20Jim%20Eifler/default.htm

 I really appreciate the work that guys like Ron, Roger-ABN, Charlie-njbottles.com, Tod-sodasandbeers.com, Rick-ricksbottleroom.com and others put into making these sites run smoothly, and how they fill them with great content and people to help expand the hobby. I've only been at it 4 years but I am hooked...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 9, 2013)

GOOD GOING JIM!


----------



## epackage (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Rick...


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 9, 2013)

CONGRADS JIM ..IT IS A WELL DESERVED HONOR


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2013)

Congratulations, Jim,

 You Paterson Specialist, you! I just have to ask, of the 149 known, how many are gracing your mantels, shelves, cabinets & assorted outposts?

 149!


----------



## epackage (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Tim & Surf...

 I'm thinking in the 100-105 range Surf, but I'm hoping a couple of trades will bring me 5-10 more in the not too distant future. The fact that we have more in one town than 24 states have total blew my mind...


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 9, 2013)

Quite an honor Jim, and very well deserved!! keep up the good Hutchin.......


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 9, 2013)

I interacted with Ron a few years ago. Nice guy with an Ambitious project.


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice job Jim!  That ambitious project, is now a reality.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 9, 2013)

Way to go Jim.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi all,  This is credit to where credit is due.  Good interest coverage helps us all. 
  RED Matthews


----------



## epackage (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks guys, I sure do love doing the research....[]


----------



## jays emporium (Jun 9, 2013)

Congrats, Jim.  I saw that when I looked at Hutchbook this week but didn't know how to bring it up here.  Ron Fowler has done a great job with that project.  I wish there were such comprehensive lists in other bottle categories.  
 Jay


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 9, 2013)

Congratulations. LEON.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 9, 2013)

congradulations Jim.


----------



## epackage (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Jay, Leon and Gordon


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nicely done, Jim. Well deserved!


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 11, 2013)

Way to go Jim !


----------



## Dugout (Jun 11, 2013)

What an honor!


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 11, 2013)

Excellent work. I enjoyed reading the write up. Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## tftfan (Jun 11, 2013)

NICE !


----------



## epackage (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words all... []


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 13, 2013)

Congrats Jim !!!  You deserve it as you have helped me and many others in here. Sorry so late, have changed internet provider and have been without internet since Monday.    Kevin......


----------

